# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  ramp incline

## stevoh741

Hi,
I have a deck and need to reach a landing 4m away using a ramp or stairs. The landing is also 900mm higher than the deck. Ideas I have so far:
1. Make a ramp straight from deck to landing however will be at an incline of about 1:5 which I am thinking is probably too steep given that wheelchair access is 1:14. However at this stage there is no wheelchairs using so does anyone know if I am breaking any law/ codes in building this ramp? or 
2. Include 3 steps to the ramp with each step being about 1.3m apart however the step landings will be on a slight slope with top and bottom level again. Does anyone know any potential probs with this? or 
3. Just use 5 stairs to cover the height however the missus wants less stairs as she needs to get a pram up/down and figures a straight ramp best or with 3 steps each with 1.3m landing will be much easier to rest pram on than going for 5 steps. 
Any ideas would be a great help,
Cheers

----------


## Ashore

Local code in newcastle is 1:8 , with non slip surface ? whatever that is ...and 1:14 for disabled  :2thumbsup:

----------

